# Couple fat Trout 26 & 27 shallow



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

With the weather conditions and the approaching front I hit East Matagorda yesterday with one goal in mind. Big Trout. Wasn't fishing for keepers, wan't meat hunting (although i do need a couple filets, but it was not todays objetive).

Ended the day with 3 trout and 2 reds. Trout measured 24, 26, & 27. Not the 28 - 30 I was looking for but am really happy with it since i captured it on the GoPro. Got some solid head shakin tail walking action to boot. Will try to get that up soon.

Report:
Shallow- all trout were caught in less than 18" of water. One over mud shell and the larger 2 mud and grass. Early trout was caught on black and chartreuse tail soft plastic with the overcast sky and sandy water. Mid day the 2 larger fish were caught on silver hologram chartreuse tail plastic. Worked with walk the dog type action just under the surface.

The key was not wasting time where there was no sign of fish or bait and knowing where to find the correct bottom conditions. It's crazy how even a 100 yard move can make the difference if you know what to look for.

It's all in the TroutSupport.com DVD "Finding & Catching Big Speckled Trout" which shows exactly how and where to look and what to look for..with actual video footage what to look for on the water. Plus the DVD's come with a 110% money back guarantee and free shipping. Check out the preview clips at the website below.

http://www.troutsupport.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Couple more pics


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And the release... to give someone else the wonderful experience I shared.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Always a great feeling to let the big un swim for another day...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Have a great Easter Weekend.. ya'll be careful out there.


----------

